
Hiding in N. Virginia, a daughter of Auschwitz - coloneltcb
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/hiding-in-n-virginia-a-daughter-of-auschwitz/2013/09/06/1314d648-04fd-11e3-a07f-49ddc7417125_story.html
======
rfnslyr
_By the end of the war, 1.1 million Jews had been killed in the camp, along
with 20,000 gypsies and tens of thousands of Polish and Russian political
prisoners._

Why simply mention Jews and explicitly mention Polish and Russian _political_
prisoners? Did innocent civilians not die at all?

